# Retrofit Electric Seats.. whos done it?



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Guys and Gals,

I'm swapping my heated manual adjusted seats for electrically adjusted ones, has anyone done this before?

I just need to find details of the connector I need for the electrial adjustment featre, and how to wire it in.

Just to clarify, all I am adding to my current setup is the electrically adjusted part, I already have the heated part fitted.

Cheers


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I assume you will require the plug and wiring to give power to the motors at the seat.

If you've gone under and checked what plugs are under the seat and there is no spare one for the motor then more than likely you will need to source it and wire it in.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

I maybe wrong but I believe MT-V6 has recently just done this. 
I'm also curious over it as if possible it may end up on my to do list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

So, I need the Red plug for power to each seat. Now to find the part number and where it needs to be powered from.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Just replied to your pm but in general parts need are
Red connector X2
Fuse
Fuse holder
2.5mm² wire
4mm² wire

As always I fitted mine completely OEM but basically they just need power and ground


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Power is from the main feed to the cecm


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Brilliant, cheers MT.

I want mine OEM too so when you get a few mins, could you pop the part numbers over and the pin outs etc..

Should have time this weekend to swap them out.

Cheers


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I've started a thread here https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1900091 so you can make a start.

I will add more details at some point but I know you are used to retrofits so that should be enough for you anyway


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It might be worth adding a reference to the following workshop manuals which are in the KB -

A005TT00420 - General Body Repairs, Interior
Workgroup 72 - Seat Frames Page 273

D3E80079BA4 - Body Interior
Workgroup 72 - Seat Frames Page 248

A005TT20021 - Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations
Wiring Diagram Driver's Seat, Power Seats, Front Passenger's Seat, Power Seats


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> I've started a thread here https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1900091 so you can make a start.
> 
> I will add more details at some point but I know you are used to retrofits so that should be enough for you anyway


Excellent, thanks MT, top guy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ MT-V6 and barry_m2 - If you guys are geographically close enough to each other, you should pick a weekend, split a case of beer and do a joint venture on this one! 
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ MT-V6 and barry_m2 - If you guys are geographically close enough to each other, you should pick a weekend, split a case of beer and do a joint venture on this one!
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


Yeah, we aren't too far. MT popped over to mine a few weeks ago to pick a few reverse camera bits up from me that I'm not going to be using, and he wanted to hear what the TTS exhaust sounded like on a V6.


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Just to add, my car came with this as factory fit, so if you need any pics or anything let me know.

Richard


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes we aren't far, and I don't think we help each other with our spending habits!

I've already finished mine, I actually bought black seats and swapped over the leather covers so took me a while longer. Done now though, aside from the plastic trims that clip over the front of the runners


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The reversing camera is my next mod, and the TTS exhaust too at some point!


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> Yes we aren't far, and I don't think we help each other with our spending habits!


You're not wrong there!! :lol:


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

This German company sells ready made wiring looms for retro-fitting electric seats. They also sell lots of other parts for retro-fitting.

www.K-electronics-shop.de

There is an English language option for the site.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

tttony said:


> This German company sells ready made wiring looms for retro-fitting electric seats. They also sell lots of other parts for retro-fitting.
> 
> http://www.K-electronics-shop.de
> 
> There is an English language option for the site.


Why have I seen this I now have a really long shopping list building up. 
It was long enough already but thankyou.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

